

Send a profile of your freelancer and we will valid him through our database - sezhov

We have screened more that 100 000 developers&#x2F;designers from odesk(upwork)&#x2F;elance for last 6 years, and have great quality rated database of profiles, can give it for free.<p>Or you can send us a project here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;MMRNih
======
sezhov
Are you in this list?

